# Professional Mixed Doubles



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

How many would watch a Professional Mixed Doubles tournament. Top 25 men and women, names put in a hat and draw for partners....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sure! Why not?

Way too many people think golf is boring when they try playing it, much less those who find it boring to watch it on television. I think anything that brings up the interest level would be good for the game.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

i would def. watch!


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting and fun concept, I'd check them out! I mean it out... :/


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

They tried that, with the Wendy's 3tour challenge. I don't think it went too well.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> They tried that, with the Wendy's 3tour challenge. I don't think it went too well.


The Wendy;s Three Tour Challenge is still a popular event in golf during the Silly Season. You can check it out here.

That event pits 3 guys from the PGA, 3 from the Champions Tour and 3 women from the LPGA against each other. 3 Man Scores. PGA play one set of tees, Champions Tour another set of tees and the ladies play another set of tees. The organizers try to set the tees up so the men and women are pretty much hitting the same irons into the greens.
That event raises a lot of money for the Dave Thomas Foundation For Adoption. Last year the event raised $3,850,000.
This will be the 15th edition of this event. 

This concept has been discussed on another Canadian golf forum, in fact I read it there before here. 

The idea would be to take 25 PGA members and 25 LPGA members. Put their names in a hat and draw out 25 teams. Then they play a 2 person scramble, or alternate shot. I would love to see alternate shot format, and have the women play from the tees the men normally play from. Reason being, the men then would have longer shots into most Par 4's than they are normally used to hitting.

As long as the promoters do not ask Michelle Wie to play then I would watch an event like this.


----------

